# Scores?



## jbass1spl (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey everyone.

Just wondering, I see alot of people relay thier highest spl scores, and I see alot of people above 150 some even High 150s and up. When I go and look at the pics of the systems, I wonder HOW IN THE WORLD they get anywhere close to 150 let alone high 150s. What type of spl meter are they using? Term lab is the only recognized meter for MECA USACi and DB DRAG. Iasca is still concedering what to use for standard comps. Just wondering where they are taking readings? In the ports maybe??


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

My Jeep w/ 16v electrical.

154.9 dB TL @ the glass "legal" dB Drag - One Monster 15" / Two 3000Ds

155.9 dB TL @ the glass "legal" dB Drag - Two Nightshade 15" / Four 3000Ds
* 159.0 on the TL USACI style in the kick


----------



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

my setup currently does 153.5 dB legal dB Drag style on TL.

thats with 4 12s T3 Audio TSS and 1 Hifonics Maxximus. subs up, ports back no wall.

IASCA uses the TL for the majority of their shows.


----------



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

jbass1spl said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Just wondering, I see alot of people relay thier highest spl scores, and I see alot of people above 150 some even High 150s and up. When I go and look at the pics of the systems, I wonder HOW IN THE WORLD they get anywhere close to 150 let alone high 150s. What type of spl meter are they using? Term lab is the only recognized meter for MECA USACi and DB DRAG. Iasca is still concedering what to use for standard comps. Just wondering where they are taking readings? In the ports maybe??


Is that your setup in your avatar? If that's installed halfway decent, I'm sure you are above 150 dbs on the TL.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

151.7 in my subaru (avatar pic) 

non-outlaw and not at full tilt w/minimal distortion. I think I could have got another db or 2 out of it.

on an audio control...

Not a sanctioned MECA, USACI or IASCA event though- just a local DB drag.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

152.xx TL ford explorer street B...(1994 model)
thats 1 batt 2 12s 1 amp

150.7 (1997) explorer super street no wall 1-2
2 18s strokers (the ones with the nipple, old school ones)colossus amp. 2 batts..


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

i got a 28 on my ACT. does that count?


----------

